# The Boys B-Day Dinner at Hell’s Kitchen



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

So the wife was struggling on what to get our soon to be 18 year old........but she got this thought to have a crazy food experience.....so she made reservations at Hells Kitchen in Vegas!











We had high hopes it would be good but we had no idea how good it would be.....

Starting with the Heirloom Tomato Burratta salad!  





Next up was a couple of apps.....lobster risotto and scallops.















my wife is NOT a seafood fan and even tried both.......

The main dishes we had (he only has 5 on the menu) were the beef Wellington, crispy skin salmon, and dry aged NY















The evening finished off with sticky toffee pudding and peanut butter fudge cheese cake.










All I can say is I have to hand it to my wife for finding the perfect gift for a foody kid for the big deal 18  B-day!

As a family we have watched a lot of GR and always thought we was a little over the top, but after the indescribable food flavor experience we all just had,....we have concluded that he knows how to do it right. We have eaten at some pretty high end places and this is simply the best food tasting experience we have ever had!!!  I only dream of coming close to creating food with this kind of flavor!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2020)

Happy Eighteenth!
Dinner looks good, and expensive.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Happy Eighteenth!
> Dinner looks good, and expensive.


Thanks.... less than VR or an XBox but something he won’t ever forget!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2020)

Awesome .


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2020)

WOW!
What a meal!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 26, 2020)

Love watching HK. It's on out bucket list to go to.  Looks like your did the boy right. And happy birthday to him.
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks good. Knew there was a show Hells Kitchen, never knew it's an actual restaurant too. Cool gift for a foody!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome .


thanks chop, it was an awesome experience for sure!



SmokinAl said:


> WOW!
> What a meal!
> Al


Thanks Al, it was one of those moments when you take the first bite and you realize you are going to have a WOW experience!  If you have seen the 100 foot journey movie....just one bite and you knew!



JLeonard said:


> Love watching HK. It's on out bucket list to go to.  Looks like your did the boy right. And happy birthday to him.
> Jim


Kristine one of the winners runs it for him and she is one of our fav winners for sure! It is a bucket like item in my book. 



indaswamp said:


> Looks good. Knew there was a show Hells Kitchen, never knew it's an actual restaurant too. Cool gift for a foody!


Yup it’s a actual restaurant in Vegas. We aren't really the Vegas types except the food side, but It was/is the perfect time to go cause it’s not crazy busy with all the stuff going on....


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

D.W.


 JCAP

A
 Aledavidov


 BrianGSDTexoma
 thanks for the likes!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 26, 2020)

That would be a great experience! And happy birthday to your son. Food looked awesome! You will all remember this one.

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 26, 2020)

That's a hell of a spread, and  looks fantastic. What a great way to celebrate his 18th. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 26, 2020)

My recorder set record anything Gordon Ramsey.  I wish he would do the F word again.  I like the calm GR better.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That would be a great experience! And happy birthday to your son. Food looked awesome! You will all remember this one.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, it was pretty crazy and memorable. The boy and me have been talking about beef  welly for years and to finally have it was mind blowing. By the way it was hands down the best and most tender filet in my life!



gmc2003 said:


> That's a hell of a spread, and  looks fantastic. What a great way to celebrate his 18th.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!  The boy could not stop talking about it on the drive to Vegas. After wards he didn’t say much other than there are just no words.....no words......watching the look on his face when he took the first bite was priceless!!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> My recorder set record anything Gordon Ramsey.  I wish he would do the F word again.  I like the calm GR better.



We have watched all his stuff. We really like the cooking for his family show cause that’s something our family can really relate too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like some Fantastic Dining!!
Much better than they used to eat at "Hell's Kitchen" in NY.
Thanks for showing!!

Bear


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Sep 26, 2020)

Curious as to what it $ cost for you guys to eat there?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2020)

That was a most excellent B-Day Gift. I had no idea that even existed. Everything looked amazing, especially those Scallops,  my most favorite seafood. 
Forty years ago, for my 18th, my Aunt had my family and a few friends to her house. She hired a Pro Chinese Banquet Chef to prepare our meal. 6 courses making up the greatest Cantonese Food I have ever Seen or Eaten!...JJ


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> Curious as to what it $ cost for you guys to eat there?


Weber, the welly was a package deal, salad, welly (& salmon), and desert was 75. So all in with apps was 375 plus tip.  



chef jimmyj said:


> That was a most excellent B-Day Gift. I had no idea that even existed. Everything looked amazing, especially those Scallops,  my most favorite seafood.
> Forty years ago, for my 18th, my Aunt had my family and a few friends to her house. She hired a Pro Chinese Banquet Chef to prepare our meal. 6 courses making up the greatest Cantonese Food I have ever Seen or Eaten!...JJ


JJ , thanks!  The scallops were amazing!  I understand know why GR smashes the screwed up ones on the show. That’s a travesty!

Your 18th was totally awesome.....my kids just read that and said oh mom and sad that is how to top HK hint hint....lol.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like some Fantastic Dining!!
> Much better than they used to eat at "Hell's Kitchen" in NY.
> Thanks for showing!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!  It was really fun for sure!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

sawhorseray
 thanks for the like!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 26, 2020)

civilsmoker
  I've done a beef welly at home. It was good, But I really want to try one and scallops cooked by a professional just to see how its really supposed to be done. 
Jim


----------



## 3-2-1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Only missing the last picture, the bill. How much did this set you back?

Looks incredible


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> So all in with apps was 375 plus tip.


That's cheap for time spent together and the memories made . Not to mention  the fact it was for your son is priceless .


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 26, 2020)

That is one awesome Bday!  Definitely unforgettable.  Every bit of that meal is once in a lifetime type of stuff.
I've also tried making Beef Welly a couple of times, but didn't come out so good.  Would love to try a professional one.
Thanks for sharing, and Happy Birthday to your Boy!  What a great gift for him.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> civilsmoker
> I've done a beef welly at home. It was good, But I really want to try one and scallops cooked by a professional just to see how its really supposed to be done.
> Jim


I’ve never done welly but have done lots of scallops and I can say I have lots of practice to do!!!  Maybe we can have a duel on wellys after I’ve attempted one or two....



3-2-1 said:


> Only missing the last picture, the bill. How much did this set you back?
> 
> Looks incredible


375 plus tip all in, that’s 3 courses for 4 people.....less than one Disneyland ticket....








chopsaw said:


> That's cheap for time spent together and the memories made . Not to mention  the fact it was for your son is priceless .


Chop you got that right!  The memory is/was worth every penny from my perspective!  Plus now we have a mission before us......beef welly and  Sears scallop  dinner at home!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 26, 2020)

civilsmoker
 LOL! We'll have a virtual welly cookoff.  
Jim


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> civilsmoker
> LOL! We'll have a virtual welly cookoff.
> Jim


Oh man it’s on!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> That is one awesome Bday!  Definitely unforgettable.  Every bit of that meal is once in a lifetime type of stuff.
> I've also tried making Beef Welly a couple of times, but didn't come out so good.  Would love to try a professional one.
> Thanks for sharing, and Happy Birthday to your Boy!  What a great gift for him.


Thanks MJB!  All the credit goes to my wife....she nailed this b-day!

maybe you can join my and JL in our welly virtual cook off.....


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 26, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Thanks MJB!  All the credit goes to my wife....she nailed this b-day!
> 
> maybe you can join my and JL in our welly virtual cook off.....


That may be a possibility.  Gotta see if the Mrs. will let me try another one.  We didn't talk for a few days after the last one.  LOL.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

So here is the real question.......what on earth do you eat after a meal like the above.......

how about chicken and waffle from waffle love, they took 2nd on great food truck race.... pretty dang tasty!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh Man! I like the day after meal too!
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 26, 2020)

I could eat.  LOL


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Well I thought I would keep this post rolling.....

what to do in the desert @100 degrees........ how about fresh poke the #1 restaurant in St George Ut.





You have to go early (there is a line before they open) because they run out in about 60 to 90 min or so.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2020)

Can't do it . Never should have watched that show " Monster inside me "


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Can't do it . Never should have watched that show " Monster inside me "



LOL.....you are missing out!    

but again after growing up milking cows I just can’t do cottage cheese in any form......


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 26, 2020)

looks fantastic, used to watch his shows. would you like to be my dad for 1 day a year.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks fantastic, used to watch his shows. would you like to be my dad for 1 day a year.



Jim, you will have to wait in line behind 

 forktender
 as he has already submitted several applications submitted under different names hoping that will increase his chances. LOL.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 26, 2020)

One question I forgot to ask...did anyone screw up the risotto?  Seems like there are so many episodes of HK that the risotto was messed up!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> One question I forgot to ask...did anyone screw up the risotto?  Seems like there are so many episodes of HK that the risotto was messed up!
> 
> Ryan


LOL nope the risotto was perfection! But I did have to ask them how on earth they got is so creamy........wait for it.......they add in mascarpone to it at the end to fluff it and cream it.....they have NEVER shown that on the show.  I will be trying it as soon as we get our gas range top in the kitchen.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

GATOR240
 thanks for all the likes!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 26, 2020)

I've never made it. Maybe this winter I will have time to try making it. Along with so many other things on to do list!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I've never made it. Maybe this winter I will have time to try making it. Along with so many other things on to do list!
> 
> Ryan



When you do be sure to pick up some Carnaroli rice if you can. It is the most preferred type to use.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

With having such a foody experience one would think that would be a wrap.......well not in our world.....this is how we wrapped it up.......

First the setting.....sitting at an outside table in the historic ancestor square of St George..... this is the view from our table. The stone building is the historic jail house built in 1877....it is one of the oldest building in St George.






The flavor experience is Benja Thai and Sushi

The app - Tempura shrimp & Ahi 





The Main - coconut shrimp curry ramen!





tonight’s dinner was unplanned and due to the distancing restrictions the limited outside tables were allowed by the city so this was a once in a moment experience!  So as luck would have it our unplanned dinner turned into an epic icing on the “ramen noodle” for the B-day celebration! 

And that’s a wrap!


----------



## chek (Sep 27, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> So the wife was struggling on what to get our soon to be 18 year old........but she got this thought to have a crazy food experience.....so she made reservations at Hells Kitchen in Vegas!
> View attachment 464659
> 
> View attachment 464658
> ...


Congrats civil smoker on an absurdly spot on Birthday celebration, one he will always remember. An excellent share, thank you and blessings to you and your family


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

chek said:


> Congrats civil smoker on an absurdly spot on Birthday celebration, one he will always remember. An excellent share, thank you and blessings to you and your family



Thanks chek, much appreciated!  Fully agree this B-day will never be forgotten!


----------



## gocards2003 (Sep 27, 2020)

One of the best meals I’ve ever had. I got to talking to the waiter. He had been there since the opening. I jokingly asked if he’d ever seen GR or met him. He said that GR does surprise pop ins. Will actually sit in the corner of the restaurant and eat during a normal service. He said he is a great guy, but a perfectionist. He said the training was crazy.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

gocards2003 said:


> One of the best meals I’ve ever had. I got to talking to the waiter. He had been there since the opening. I jokingly asked if he’d ever seen GR or met him. He said that GR does surprise pop ins. Will actually sit in the corner of the restaurant and eat during a normal service. He said he is a great guy, but a perfectionist. He said the training was crazy.



our waiter said similar things when we commented on how many times have we seen that made and we finally get to taste it!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 27, 2020)

dad,   probably not gonna work then huh ? Oh well...

Happy belated to your Son !


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks Winter....all good things end...so others can start lol


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

kunseimania
  thanks for the like!


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 27, 2020)

Wow, quite a meal there at HK! But I don't think it would be the total experience if there wasn't some screaming and F-bombs coming from the kitchen.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 27, 2020)

awesome...Like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> Wow, quite a meal there at HK! But I don't think it would be the total experience if there wasn't some screaming and F-bombs coming from the kitchen.


thanks mneeley.....oh Very true but Vegas has no shortage of F-Bombs going on.....so certainly didn’t miss it while eating dinner!



uncle eddie said:


> awesome...Like!


Thanks Eddie, much appreciated!



 forktender
 thanks for the courteous laugh lol


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 28, 2020)

What an excellent birthday gift for your son, that meal looks amazing, the beef Wellington really caught my eye.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 28, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> What an excellent birthday gift for your son, that meal looks amazing, the beef Wellington really caught my eye.
> 
> thanks for sharing.


Thanks Jabiru!  The Beef Wellington was an eye and taste catcher for sure.  GR sells a Hells Kitchen recipe book for all the dishes and it is on its way to the house as we speak cause we have got some practicing to do at our house....LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 29, 2020)

Wow I'm late on this. But what a great Birthday treat for your son and for sure a great looking meal. I was treated to a birthday dinner at Emeril's Fish House in Vegas for a wonderful experience.

Warren


----------



## kawboy (Sep 29, 2020)

Wanted to go the last couple years during SEMA, but the boss didn't think corporate would ok that expense. Did get taken to Caesar's Buffet the first year we were there though. That was dang good for a boy from farm country Minnesota. May have to talk the wife into it sometime in our travels. Dang that looks good!


----------



## normanaj (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice!

Curious as to what you'll treat him to on his 21st!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 29, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow I'm late on this. But what a great Birthday treat for your son and for sure a great looking meal. I was treated to a birthday dinner at Emeril's Fish House in Vegas for a wonderful experience.
> 
> Warren


Warren thanks!  Emeril's Fish House would be tasty to!  The Boy still hasn't stopped talking about it!



kawboy said:


> Wanted to go the last couple years during SEMA, but the boss didn't think corporate would ok that expense. Did get taken to Caesar's Buffet the first year we were there though. That was dang good for a boy from farm country Minnesota. May have to talk the wife into it sometime in our travels. Dang that looks good!


Vegas is overall has pretty good food, because it helps that folks are depositing money into their cash boxes freely! LOL  To me its a bucket list thing so check check!


normanaj said:


> Nice!
> 
> Curious as to what you'll treat him to on his 21st!


Thanks Normanaj!  Oh at 21, probably a bill for rent if he is still living at home.....LOL.  I'm thinking a fishing/hunting trip that I get to go on!  See how that works!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 30, 2020)

An experience that young man will never forget.  The presentation is excellent and the food looks delicious.
Gary


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 30, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> An experience that young man will never forget.  The presentation is excellent and the food looks delicious.
> Gary


Thanks Gary!  We just got the Hells Kitchen cookbook in the mail today so we have lots of things to try out!  My wife already has 5 new salad dressings she is going to try.  

The boy and me just need to block out a time to work on making (practicing) a beef welly for our selves.  It has lots of steps but there is a section on how getting the timing right for each step is the key, so our kitchen timer will be at the ready! The recipe covers 3 full pages of step by step (no wonder they mess up on the show so much!)….  We may also complicate it and have my daughter make scratch pastry sheet for us to use......


S
 ShakingHorizons
 thanks for the like!


----------

